# How to step a mast for catalina 27



## saurav16 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering how to step the mast of a Catalina 27? Anyone done this before?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No one has ever done it before...  they all magically step themselves. 

BTW, are you doing this by hand or are you going to have access to a crane? If using a crane, then you will probably want to sling the mast just above the mid-point or so. If doing this with an A-frame, you can often use one of the halyards, usually the spinnaker, to go to the top of the A-frame and then use a block and tackle, like the main sheet or a boom vang, to raise the a-frame. This assumes you can pin the base of the mast to the mast step on the deck so that it acts like a hinge.


----------



## rhaley (Jun 18, 2007)

saurav16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how to step the mast of a Catalina 27? Anyone done this before?


I have done this quite a few times with an A-frame that I built. I have a ton of pictures from the last stepping. Send me a pm if your interested and I can send you some.

Ryan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*mast stepping (un)stepping*

I tried to send the following as a private message to RHALEY, but being new to SAILNET, I am not allowed to send private messages... If someone would please forward the following to RHALEY, I'd be greatful

In a post some time back you said that you have photos of (un)stepping the mast on your C-27. Do you still have those photos available?

I've tried the 2X4 a frame method and found it to be quite exciting... while un-stepping the mast (boat on trailer) the 2X4s started bowing quite a bit. I was pretty sure we were just moments from having one of them break and drop the mast on top of us.

Do you have a better system?

I'm about to have my boat put on a trailer with a travel lift, but the marina will not allow me to use the travel lift to drop the mast. I even asked them if I could just throw a line/block and tackle over the arm of the travel lift to drop the mast my self. no joy.

If you have the photos and any advice, I'd sure appreciate hearing from you.

Thanks
Dennis Smith
Hubert, NC
Cat-A-List


----------



## Mark1948 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re forwarding message*

Done.


----------



## denck (Jun 29, 2009)

*catalina 27 mast rising by hand pictures. I need help please thanks Dick Enck*



rhaley said:


> I have done this quite a few times with an A-frame that I built. I have a ton of pictures from the last stepping. Send me a pm if your interested and I can send you some.
> 
> Ryan


trying to raise my mast on my cat 27 by hand I need help a few pictures would do thanks Dick Enck thank you


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

I used a 35' towable manlift. I rented it. worked like a charm.


----------



## donlofland (Dec 8, 2008)

I installed the Ballenger Spars M30 hinged mast step from the "Bijou" web site, and got the thing stepped, cranking it up with a jib sheet winch. The spinaker pole was used to change the angle of pull from the halyard run forward to the stemhead fitting. In short, without a hinged mast step I think it would be scarry.

There were problems in that the spinaker pole wanted to deviate to one side or the other, and after trying to use lines to stabilize it, we put two of us on the cabin top to stabilize it and cranked the winch like mad.

Take lots of time to make sure the shrouds are right. I wish I had lashed the lower end of the forestay to the mast, because it hung up in the companionway and bent the turnbuckle stud. That's $100 for a new shroud...

And with the base of the mast fastened to the hinged step, we had one of us sitting on the sternrail holding the weight of the mast while I dinked with connecting the pertinent shrouds. (Without him, the leverage may have torn the step out of the cabin top...) In retrospect, I would have rigged a makeshift 2X4 crutch to support the aft end of the mast and give me more time to make sure all was right...

And make sure each crew member knows his/her job before you get underway.


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I cut a 42' spruce mast off 3' above the deck of 26' Thunderbird sloop a few years back when I lived on the canals in upstate NY. The bridges were 15-20' high fixed and I didn't want to pay to have the mast stepped all the time (or ever,actually) So I cut the mast at about a 30 degree angle an inlaid a couple of aluminum plates on each side to place a pivot pin and lock pin through the mast , I then bolted 2 stainless angles to each side of the mast "base" straight up about 12'-15', and placed a roller at the top. Ran a line/cable from a winch on the mast base, forward to a pulley on the bow and aft over the roller on top of the 2 pieces of angle , then aft to the same distance up the mast as the height of the angle iron roller. It cranked right up in about 5 minutes . All I needed to do was "tend " to it that it didn't twist until it got up about 1/2 way and the shouds began to give stability. 
Then attach the forstay and adjust. The mast nestled between the angle iron pieces and everything stayed in place to lower it at the end of the sail.
Really dissapointed the guy at the lake w/ the crane. he wouldn't allow me to dock at his dock anymore ! Oh , and when the mast was down it stuck out the back of the boat an easy 20-25' it was different, but it worked great and I saved a bundle !


----------



## RainDog (Jun 9, 2009)

YouTube - Dropping the Mast

This shows dropping, but the same method works for stepping.


----------

